# Can't install Internet Explorer 9



## Black Panther (Sep 21, 2010)

I installed it successfully on the computers at work, but on laptop (see system specs) it's a no-go 

If I download the file and run it immediately I get 





> Internet Explorer did not finish installing. Setup couldn't start. For more technical information, see the C:\Windows\IE9 Main.Log file



Here's what's inside this Main.Log file.......



Spoiler



00:00.000: ====================================================================
00:00.000: Started: 2010/09/17 (Y/M/D) 18:52:56.104 (local)
00:00.000: Time Format in this log: MM:ss.mmm (minutes:seconds.milliseconds)
00:00.000: Command line: "C:\Users\Windows\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\E0SACUQ0\IE9-WindowsVista-x64-enu[1].exe" 
00:00.000: INFO:    Setup installer for Internet Explorer: 9.0.7930.16406
00:00.000: INFO:    Previous version of Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18943
00:00.000: INFO:    Checking if iexplore.exe's current version is between 9.0.6001.0...
00:00.015: INFO:    ...and 9.1.0.0...
00:00.015: INFO:    Maximum version on which to run IEAK branding is: 9.1.0.0...
00:00.015: INFO:    iexplore.exe version check success. Install can proceed.
00:00.015: INFO:    Trying to extract ID: 7005 (0) as "IE9-neutral.Extracted.msu"
00:00.015: ERROR:   === FindResource (7005,"IE9-neutral.Extracted.msu") failed with 0x716

00:00.015: INFO:    Trying to extract ID: 5006 (0) as "IE9-support.cab"
00:00.109: INFO:    Operating System: Windows Workstation: 6.0.6002 (Service Pack 2)
00:00.109: INFO:    Windows Vista operating system detected.
00:00.109: INFO:    Service pack major: 2
00:00.109: INFO:    Service pack minor: 0
00:00.109: INFO:    Service pack name:  Service Pack 2
00:00.140: INFO:    Version Check of C:\Windows\System32\Photometadatahandler.dll: 7.0.6002.18107 >= 7.0.0.0 (True)
00:00.140: ERROR:   Checking version for C:\Windows\System32\MFReadWrite.dll: Failed. (Couldn't get File Version Info size.)
00:20.500: INFO:    Download for KB2117917 initiated. Downloading http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=200459 -> KB2117917_x64.msu.
00:20.500: INFO:    Trying to extract ID: 5005 (0) as "FeedbackTool.msi"
00:20.531: INFO:    PauseOrResumeAUThread: Successfully paused Automatic Updates.
00:20.640: INFO:    Launched Feedback Tool Installer: "C:\Windows\System32\msiexec.exe" /i "C:\Users\Windows\AppData\Local\Temp\IE95FA5.tmp\FeedbackTool.msi" /quiet /lwipecvr+! "C:\Windows\logs\feedbackinstaller.log"
60:21.687: ERROR:   One of the download files failed. Error downloading prerequisite file: 0x00000102 (258)
60:21.734: INFO:    PauseOrResumeAUThread: Successfully resumed Automatic Updates.
62:33.218: INFO:    Link clicked, opening URL in new window:'http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=185111'
62:33.218: INFO:    Setup exit code: 0x00009C47 (40007) - Required updates are missing from the system.
62:33.265: INFO:    Scheduling upload to IE SQM server: http://sqm.microsoft.com/sqm/ie/sqmserver.dll
62:46.640: ERROR:   SQM Upload failed while uploading "C:\Users\Windows\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\SQM\iesqmdata_setup0.sqm" with error: 2147500036
62:46.640: INFO:    Cleaning up temporary files in: C:\Users\Windows\AppData\Local\Temp\IE95FA5.tmp
62:46.656: INFO:    Unable to remove directory C:\Users\Windows\AppData\Local\Temp\IE95FA5.tmp, marking for deletion on reboot.
62:46.656: INFO:    Released Internet Explorer Installer Mutex
00:00.000: ====================================================================
00:00.015: Started: 2010/09/17 (Y/M/D) 20:03:59.648 (local)
00:00.015: Time Format in this log: MM:ss.mmm (minutes:seconds.milliseconds)
00:00.015: Command line: "C:\Users\Windows\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\3JP3UHTK\IE9-WindowsVista-x64-enu[1].exe" 
00:00.031: INFO:    Setup installer for Internet Explorer: 9.0.7930.16406
00:00.031: INFO:    Previous version of Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18943
00:00.031: INFO:    Checking if iexplore.exe's current version is between 9.0.6001.0...
00:00.031: INFO:    ...and 9.1.0.0...
00:00.031: INFO:    Maximum version on which to run IEAK branding is: 9.1.0.0...
00:00.031: INFO:    iexplore.exe version check success. Install can proceed.
00:00.031: INFO:    Trying to extract ID: 7005 (0) as "IE9-neutral.Extracted.msu"
00:00.031: ERROR:   === FindResource (7005,"IE9-neutral.Extracted.msu") failed with 0x716

00:00.031: INFO:    Trying to extract ID: 5006 (0) as "IE9-support.cab"
00:00.156: INFO:    Operating System: Windows Workstation: 6.0.6002 (Service Pack 2)
00:00.156: INFO:    Windows Vista operating system detected.
00:00.156: INFO:    Service pack major: 2
00:00.156: INFO:    Service pack minor: 0
00:00.156: INFO:    Service pack name:  Service Pack 2
00:00.156: INFO:    Version Check of C:\Windows\System32\Photometadatahandler.dll: 7.0.6002.18107 >= 7.0.0.0 (True)
00:00.172: INFO:    Version Check of C:\Windows\System32\MFReadWrite.dll: 7.0.6002.18391 >= 7.0.6002.18391 (True)
00:00.172: INFO:    Trying to extract ID: 5005 (0) as "FeedbackTool.msi"
00:00.187: INFO:    PauseOrResumeAUThread: Successfully paused Automatic Updates.
00:00.312: INFO:    Launched Feedback Tool Installer: "C:\Windows\System32\msiexec.exe" /i "C:\Users\Windows\AppData\Local\Temp\IE96E2F.tmp\FeedbackTool.msi" /quiet /lwipecvr+! "C:\Windows\logs\feedbackinstaller.log"
20:01.344: INFO:    The neutral pack was not successfully downloaded from the internet. Installation will continue using the extracted package.
20:01.344: ERROR:   Online only setup was unable to download the neutral package.
20:01.359: INFO:    PauseOrResumeAUThread: Successfully resumed Automatic Updates.
20:01.500: INFO:    Setup exit code: 0x00009C49 (40009) - Unable to launch one of the installation packages.
20:01.531: INFO:    Scheduling upload to IE SQM server: http://sqm.microsoft.com/sqm/ie/sqmserver.dll
20:16.250: ERROR:   SQM Upload failed while uploading "C:\Users\Windows\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\SQM\iesqmdata_setup0.sqm" with error: 2147500036
20:16.250: INFO:    Cleaning up temporary files in: C:\Users\Windows\AppData\Local\Temp\IE96E2F.tmp
20:16.250: INFO:    Unable to remove directory C:\Users\Windows\AppData\Local\Temp\IE96E2F.tmp\IE9-support, marking for deletion on reboot.
20:16.250: INFO:    Unable to remove directory C:\Users\Windows\AppData\Local\Temp\IE96E2F.tmp, marking for deletion on reboot.
20:16.250: INFO:    Released Internet Explorer Installer Mutex
00:00.000: ====================================================================
00:00.000: Started: 2010/09/17 (Y/M/D) 20:26:20.728 (local)
00:00.000: Time Format in this log: MM:ss.mmm (minutes:seconds.milliseconds)
00:00.000: Command line: "C:\Users\Windows\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\3JP3UHTK\IE9-WindowsVista-x64-enu[1].exe" 
00:00.000: INFO:    Setup installer for Internet Explorer: 9.0.7930.16406
00:00.000: INFO:    Previous version of Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18943
00:00.000: INFO:    Checking if iexplore.exe's current version is between 9.0.6001.0...
00:00.016: INFO:    ...and 9.1.0.0...
00:00.016: INFO:    Maximum version on which to run IEAK branding is: 9.1.0.0...
00:00.016: INFO:    iexplore.exe version check success. Install can proceed.
00:00.016: INFO:    Trying to extract ID: 7005 (0) as "IE9-neutral.Extracted.msu"
00:00.016: ERROR:   === FindResource (7005,"IE9-neutral.Extracted.msu") failed with 0x716

00:00.016: INFO:    Trying to extract ID: 5006 (0) as "IE9-support.cab"
00:00.094: INFO:    Operating System: Windows Workstation: 6.0.6002 (Service Pack 2)
00:00.094: INFO:    Windows Vista operating system detected.
00:00.094: INFO:    Service pack major: 2
00:00.094: INFO:    Service pack minor: 0
00:00.094: INFO:    Service pack name:  Service Pack 2
00:00.094: INFO:    Version Check of C:\Windows\System32\Photometadatahandler.dll: 7.0.6002.18107 >= 7.0.0.0 (True)
00:00.094: INFO:    Version Check of C:\Windows\System32\MFReadWrite.dll: 7.0.6002.18391 >= 7.0.6002.18391 (True)
00:00.109: INFO:    Trying to extract ID: 5005 (0) as "FeedbackTool.msi"
00:00.125: INFO:    PauseOrResumeAUThread: Successfully paused Automatic Updates.
00:00.203: INFO:    Launched Feedback Tool Installer: "C:\Windows\System32\msiexec.exe" /i "C:\Users\Windows\AppData\Local\Temp\IE9E4F4.tmp\FeedbackTool.msi" /quiet /lwipecvr+! "C:\Windows\logs\feedbackinstaller.log"
20:01.234: INFO:    The neutral pack was not successfully downloaded from the internet. Installation will continue using the extracted package.
20:01.234: ERROR:   Online only setup was unable to download the neutral package.
20:01.250: INFO:    PauseOrResumeAUThread: Successfully resumed Automatic Updates.
70:55.125: INFO:    Link clicked, opening URL in new window:'C:\Windows\IE9_Main.Log'
71:00.984: INFO:    Link clicked, opening URL in new window:'C:\Windows\IE9_Main.Log'
93:57.031: INFO:    Setup exit code: 0x00009C49 (40009) - Unable to launch one of the installation packages.
93:57.031: INFO:    Scheduling upload to IE SQM server: http://sqm.microsoft.com/sqm/ie/sqmserver.dll
94:10.406: ERROR:   SQM Upload failed while uploading "C:\Users\Windows\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\SQM\iesqmdata_setup0.sqm" with error: 2147500036
94:10.406: INFO:    Cleaning up temporary files in: C:\Users\Windows\AppData\Local\Temp\IE9E4F4.tmp
94:10.406: INFO:    Unable to remove directory C:\Users\Windows\AppData\Local\Temp\IE9E4F4.tmp\IE9-support, marking for deletion on reboot.
94:10.406: INFO:    Unable to remove directory C:\Users\Windows\AppData\Local\Temp\IE9E4F4.tmp, marking for deletion on reboot.
94:10.406: INFO:    Released Internet Explorer Installer Mutex
00:00.000: ====================================================================
00:00.032: Started: 2010/09/21 (Y/M/D) 19:01:17.812 (local)
00:00.032: Time Format in this log: MM:ss.mmm (minutes:seconds.milliseconds)
00:00.032: Command line: "C:\Users\Windows\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8WX48ND0\IE9-WindowsVista-x64-enu[1].exe" 
00:00.032: INFO:    Setup installer for Internet Explorer: 9.0.7930.16406
00:00.047: INFO:    Previous version of Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18943
00:00.047: INFO:    Checking if iexplore.exe's current version is between 9.0.6001.0...
00:00.047: INFO:    ...and 9.1.0.0...
00:00.047: INFO:    Maximum version on which to run IEAK branding is: 9.1.0.0...
00:00.047: INFO:    iexplore.exe version check success. Install can proceed.
00:00.047: INFO:    Trying to extract ID: 7005 (0) as "IE9-neutral.Extracted.msu"
00:00.047: ERROR:   === FindResource (7005,"IE9-neutral.Extracted.msu") failed with 0x716

00:00.047: INFO:    Trying to extract ID: 5006 (0) as "IE9-support.cab"
00:00.157: INFO:    Operating System: Windows Workstation: 6.0.6002 (Service Pack 2)
00:00.157: INFO:    Windows Vista operating system detected.
00:00.157: INFO:    Service pack major: 2
00:00.157: INFO:    Service pack minor: 0
00:00.157: INFO:    Service pack name:  Service Pack 2
00:00.172: INFO:    Version Check of C:\Windows\System32\Photometadatahandler.dll: 7.0.6002.18107 >= 7.0.0.0 (True)
00:00.203: INFO:    Version Check of C:\Windows\System32\MFReadWrite.dll: 7.0.6002.18391 >= 7.0.6002.18391 (True)
00:00.219: INFO:    Trying to extract ID: 5005 (0) as "FeedbackTool.msi"
00:00.235: INFO:    PauseOrResumeAUThread: Successfully paused Automatic Updates.
00:00.563: INFO:    Launched Feedback Tool Installer: "C:\Windows\System32\msiexec.exe" /i "C:\Users\Windows\AppData\Local\Temp\IE9C47E.tmp\FeedbackTool.msi" /quiet /lwipecvr+! "C:\Windows\logs\feedbackinstaller.log"
20:01.610: INFO:    The neutral pack was not successfully downloaded from the internet. Installation will continue using the extracted package.
20:01.610: ERROR:   Online only setup was unable to download the neutral package.
20:01.625: INFO:    PauseOrResumeAUThread: Successfully resumed Automatic Updates.
20:07.063: INFO:    Link clicked, opening URL in new window:'C:\Windows\IE9_Main.Log'




If I choose 'save' instead of 'run' and then run the installer after saving it on HDD I get a totally different message but which refers me to the same log file quoted between spoilers above: 





> C:\Users\Windows\Downloads\IE9-WindowsVista-x64-enu.exe The application has failed to start because its side-by -side configuration is incorrect. Please see the application even log for more detail



I've tried updating my C++ redistributables but to no effect.

The errors in the log file are apparent, but I have no clue on how to resolve them


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 21, 2010)

Did you run the installer as an administrator?

Edit:  Also, did you install the Vista SP2 Platform Update release Oct 27, 2009?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 21, 2010)

What is the operating system?  If you have vista, you must have SP2!

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/29306/using-internet-explorer-9-with-windows-vista/


----------



## ron732 (Sep 21, 2010)

BP I found this on Google.

Internet Explorer 9 Beta installer hangs


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 21, 2010)

A side-by-side error usually means a missing or corrupt dll file somewhere, what does the error log say?


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 22, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Did you run the installer as an administrator?
> 
> Edit:  Also, did you install the Vista SP2 Platform Update release Oct 27, 2009?



Yes and yes.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> What is the operating system?  If you have vista, you must have SP2!
> 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/29306/using-internet-explorer-9-with-windows-vista/



It's in system specs, I have Vista with SP 2 



newtekie1 said:


> A side-by-side error usually means a missing or corrupt dll file somewhere, what does the error log say?



The error log is in the spoiler tag in my first post. Or should I be looking at some other log?
That log shows errors, but... I can't understand them 



ron732 said:


> BP I found this on Google.
> 
> Internet Explorer 9 Beta installer hangs



I'm trying the solution proposed there right now. But it's been stuck on 10-15% installation for more than 15 minutes now so my hopes aren't high 

___________________________


Edit: stuck here for 20+ minutes now


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 22, 2010)

By golly thanks Ron732 it worked! Somehow I needed to use the full worldwide installer here instead of the normal link lol...


----------



## ron732 (Sep 22, 2010)

You're welcome BP. Happy that it worked for you.


----------



## a_ump (Sep 22, 2010)

even the OS gave up on IE lol


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 22, 2010)

a_ump said:


> even the OS gave up on IE lol


----------

